# Can dremel drill into aluminium?



## moses (Dec 26, 2002)

Curious, I'm looking at installing a belt clip on aluminium flashlights. (i.e. Like the Spyderco knives.) Can I just do a Dremel set up on a small drill press to drill the holes into aluminium bodies, and then tap the holes? 

Is the Dremel too high a RPM? What bits would I use if it is possible? And do I need to tap it or can I just use high quality screws to 'create' the threads as I screw it in?

(Does my question even make sense?)

I may end up just sending it to McGizmo who does absolutely incredible mods but thought I may try my hands at such a simple mod. 

Thanks,
MO


----------



## sunspot (Dec 26, 2002)

A Dremel or a drill press will work very well. Be sure to secure the workpiece firmly.
Depending on the screws you choose, you can use a tap or or selftapping screws. Lube the workpiece well when tapping.


----------



## dangee (Dec 26, 2002)

generally slow is the key to drilling aluminum. but higher speeds are acceptable if its of a softer aluminum. i use "burrlife" (a wax based jewelers product)to keep my bits cooler and sharper. this of coarse extends the bit life and is critical if drilling metal (steel) at higher speeds as is a cutting oil, and if you are using expensive "good quality" carbide bits. a standard carbon bit will drill nicely into aluminum if its sharp.


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by whiskypapa3:
> *.........
> http://www.venturers.org/NextGenTech/pages/Drill_chart.html*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Nice reference link, thanks! I wonder what thread engagement their tap drill specs are set at (75%?). I looked at a couple and I usually drill larger holes then they recommend. With dissimilar metals like Al and SS or steel screws, you can get by with a larger pilot hole for the tap since the thread would shear at the root of the Al thread anyway. Makes life easier for tapping.





Moses, I don't know if it will be easy to find #2 self tapping sheet metal screws or not. If not, I would recommend a #50 drill bit and 2-56 screws with a 2-56 tap.

- Don


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Dremel tool works fine for drilling small holes if you hve the mini drill chuck. A list of drill and tap specs is at;

http://www.venturers.org/NextGenTech/pages/Drill_chart.html


----------

